# Eating the Pompano 4/16/08



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

My wife and i ate the Pompano we caught yesterday and will eat the Sheep tomorrow.

http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw


----------

